# Are aromatase inhibitor needed when using masteron & ostarine?



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2019)

*ARE AROMATASE INHIBITOR NEEDED WHEN USING MASTERON & OSTARINE MK-2866 DROPPING TEST LEVELS?*

https://youtu.be/fucZXjfwpvU


----------



## REHH (Aug 27, 2019)

Dr Rand thinks so it seems


----------

